# Motor City queries



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

We are currently in the Greens and are thinking of moving to Motor CIty for the simple reasons of being quiet( it seemed on Saturday afternoon), rent and what seems to be increasing traffic at the Greens.

So I have a few queries for anyone that has either lived there or is there now

1. What is aircon charges like for a 2 bedroom flat?
2. What is it like living there?
3 How is traffic on a work day and during rush hour?
4.What are amenities like?
:ranger:


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

My last aircon was about a thousand dirhams though, i'm not sure if it was for 2 months -- either way my employer pays these fees.

Living in Motor City is fine, the shops around the corner are a HUGE plus and there is hardly any traffic. If you know your back ways -- you can get places fairly quickly though, average commute to anything beyond MoE is around 30 minutes and up.

Amenities are nice and getting nicer. Motor city is pretty new still so they're finishing up a fair bit of the gyms etc. There is always a pool and gym right outside your building so this means there's hardly any competition for chairs and other things.

Overall, I don't mind it however, I'm still looking around for other places to live as well -- I might move to TeCom where a bunch of my friends live.

JS


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

We just moved to Motor City. This is our first apartment in Dubai (our first in the UAE period) and find it really convenient, shopping, eating out, and my commute to work. The Internet is good, and when the remaining gyms come on-line that should complete my wish list. As for the utilities I can help as we just moved it. I hope this helps.


----------



## britishindian (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks JonStewart87 and canesfan4life. We are not moving till end of Jan beginning of Feb. As long as there are apartments available, we looked at Uptown Motorcity Shakespere 2 and I wasnt too impressed with the living spaces but i hear fox hill is good ...any more advice is welcome


----------

